# Procrastination - Over - Purchase Made!



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

So that's it for better or worse - hopefully my Silvia frustrations will soon be over Sage DB ordered from ecookshop - I have noticed that in the last 3 days they have gone from more than 10 available (in Black) to just 6 now...

I wonder how many on here have bought one recently









On a side note - any of you experienced DB users care to share your brewing recipes...

Have much appreciated the advise and knowledge shared here over the last few weeks - thanks - it's a great forum Glenn - well done...

Cheers Philip


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Congratulations Philip! Cue checking the door to see if courier/postie has turned up yet


----------



## Sweetmate (Apr 5, 2016)

Beeroclock said:


> On a side note - any of you experienced DB users care to share your brewing recipes...


18 in/36 out in around 35 seconds with the manual button at 94C for most of the medium roast single origins from London's Speciality Roasters (Square Mile, Alchemy, Origin, Climpsons etc) is where I usually start and works really well for me!

I've never changed the pre infusion time or pressure on my DB, guess I could but it already tastes as good as most speciality cafes so I've never bothered!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

18 g seems to be a good dose for the basket looking at other threads ,a brew recipe ( dose , weight out , time ) will be function of the basket , for dose size and then the coffee you are using, the grinder and and your personal taste preference , as opposed to machine specific i.e. using a sage as opposed .


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks all - grinder is a Mignon for the moment and I tend towards the medium to lighter roasts. Hopefully the Sage will be with me this Saturday.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beeroclock said:


> Thanks all - grinder is a Mignon for the moment and I tend towards the medium to lighter roasts. Hopefully the Sage will be with me this Saturday.


The temp stability of a DB will massively help consistency in the cup. Enjoy


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@Beeroclock

if you get stuck with the Sage let me know. I am only about 20 miles from Corsham and you are welcome to drop by.

one of the great things about the Sage is that it is a doddle to use so I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Beeroclock said:


> Thanks all - grinder is a Mignon for the moment and I tend towards the medium to lighter roasts. Hopefully the Sage will be with me this Saturday.


Which is the exact setup i now have - Sage db and Mignon. Very happy so far (coming from a Gaggia Classic with PID). Only drawback is that it's so quick to heat up and so easy to use that I'm drinking way more coffee than before ?


----------



## grizzly_a (Mar 8, 2017)

I only drink Espresso, is an upgrade form something like Gaggia Classic/Rancilio with PID to Sage DB worth it?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

grizzly_a said:


> I only drink Espresso, is an upgrade form something like Gaggia Classic/Rancilio with PID to Sage DB worth it?


It's a lot of money to pay for two boilers when you're only going to use one, so I would stick my neck out and say no.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You'll benefit from better temp stability I'm sure, but I am inclined to agree with lake_m; you're buying a boiler you won't use. That said, let's see who can suggest alternative options for a really good setup for the dairy-free fraternity that comes in less than the DB. Maybe the BE? Sure there will be options.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Why do we all feel guilty about this?

It's a hobby, a skill, a service to others (our friends, family and visitors), we help keep bean farmers in a living, we dedicate unusual amounts of time to improving our skills, we wage quiet war upon the dominance of high street mediocrity, we are a source of positive affirmation to people creating businesses, we freely share what we know with anyone learning the skills, we're keeping craftsmanship alive in the face of increasing mechanization, we foster a community in a world of increasing disengagement, we are a place where ideas get debated and disagreements abound but we still we find common ground in a drink...

Damnugget, all we want is a grinder and an espresso machine, is that too much to ask for all the good we do?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Why do we all feel guilty about this?
> 
> It's a hobby, a skill, a service to others (our friends, family and visitors), we help keep bean farmers in a living, we dedicate unusual amounts of time to improving our skills, we wage quiet war upon the dominance of high street mediocrity, we are a source of positive affirmation to people creating businesses, we freely share what we know with anyone learning the skills, we're keeping craftsmanship alive in the face of increasing mechanization, we foster a community in a world of increasing disengagement, we are a place where ideas get debated and disagreements abound but we still we find common ground in a drink...
> 
> Damnugget, all we want is a grinder and an espresso machine, is that too much to ask for all the good we do?


How eloquently put


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm getting really tempted to buy a dB now.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

grizzly_a said:


> I only drink Espresso, is an upgrade form something like Gaggia Classic/Rancilio with PID to Sage DB worth it?


It depends on the grinder that you're using (as you may get more value out of improving that) and how much value you place in good espresso. It's a far better machine and offers more functionality than either of those, IMO, but the value of it is all in the eyes of the purchaser really.


----------

